
Why I don't git-rebase - tal_berzniz
https://twitter.com/ketacode/status/906961336868974592?mobile=false
======
whipoodle
Ah yes, simplicity. That easily quantifiable value of a singular dimension,
whose definition we all agree upon.

~~~
tal_berzniz
Finally someone agrees with me! Yey!

Kidding aside, git-merge is simpler because you only need to know 6 commands:
co, add, commit, push, pull and merge. I believe that these will help you
achieve everything you need with git.

------
Ruud-v-A
I’ve seen histories full of arbitrary fork points and merge commits that are
definitely not simple.

~~~
tal_berzniz
Imagine what these people would do with a tool like rebase going wrong

